# Raw feeding and food as reward (avoiding too many treats)



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

My 10 week old pup was weaned onto raw by her breeder-- pre-packaged ground raw. We've continued with this, putting it in Kongs, or lick mats and freezing to help with mental stimulation.

What I would love to do is train using her food so as to be sure I'm not giving way too many "treats" and going over the 10% rule. I mean, with a young puppy, you could easily do such a thing needing to lure and shape so much behaviour, it seems. I like the idea of pup having to work for their food and this just seems like one such way to accomplish that.

One way I have found around this too many treats problem is to dehydrate some of her food into tiny pieces to train with. I also use toys and play as reward but that's not feasible always.

I've considered finding some raw-based kibble to use as one of her meals, but I am overwhelmed when looking for something quality and figuring out portions, etc. That. and one brand I found that seemed decent has eggs and one of my kids has an anaphylactic allergy. 

Wondering if anyone has any other ideas, or if anyone else feeding raw ground would like to share their practices or experiences if applicable? Feel free to tell me if I am overthinking-- I'm pretty analytical but it can be a downfall.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

What about one of the freeze dried raw foods? 

I feed a treat food and a 'real kibble'. It was pretty easy to figure out how much based on package recommendations. 

So if the package says you need to feed 400 g of raw per day, feed 3/4, or 300 g. Or if it's 1300 g (1400x.75 = 975 g)

Then if the treat kibble suggests 3 cups per day, feed 1/4, so 3 cups *.25 = 0.75 cups, or 3/4 cup. 

Or whatever ratio you want to use. 

I personally would be okay mixing raw and kibble. I know a lot of people on this site like Farmina, and that is what I used to use as treat kibble. (but I fed mostly kibble, with some added raw)


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

FWOP beat me to it. Freeze dried raw treats (US site). I feed raw but was never too picky about treats, especially with an active spoo puppy. Still, freeze dried raw treats proved to be economical and high value.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

They said what I was going to say - I even took pictures!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would use cooked meat - cook chicken etc, slice and freeze in small portions. Safe to handle and healthy for the dog.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Blueberry is obsessed with carivore crunch but better if you can get it from a store rather than ship it because it can crumble during shipping.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I couldn't tell 100% from your past threads, what size poodle do you have?

I feel like your overthinking it. You're doing great, btw. Bennie is *growing* and needs more calories. They are grow like a weed. As Bennie grows week by week and then he's going to need to eat more to grow to feed his appetite like an infant becoming toddler then kindergardener. You're going to have to UP his food. 

Talk to your vet.

My vet encouraged me to, _"Keep a puppy belly on Basil" _because I was underfeeding her so it gave me permission not to worry about it. They go through a chunky-then-lanky-then-chunky-then-lanky growth patterns. If treats helps them get more calories then let it be. They're a tool to help bond and communicate to Bennie. Decrease the size of the treats if you are worrried, but don't let off the opportunities to give him treats/love.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

A poodle is pretty smart and wants to please you. Once he knows what you want he will probably do it. At this point you can go to intermittent food rewards, then just cut them out. I have done lots of training with only verbal rewards and petting.

When you transition to love rewards you'll find that the food rewards carry more weight than they used to. So, when you are in a new territory or one with too many interesting distractions, go through his known commands quickly (sit, down, etc.) and treat. This helps to keep the attention on you and helps to get that great recall.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I use Dr. Marty's freeze dried raw food as treats, among other things. They're the perfect size and they're nutritious. It's about $30 a lb.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> What about one of the freeze dried raw foods?
> 
> I feed a treat food and a 'real kibble'. It was pretty easy to figure out how much based on package recommendations.
> 
> ...


Brilliant-- I think I'm going to try Acana. It's a Canadian brand that I believe uses raw ingredients... though if its a kibble it'd have to be baked, no? In any case at less than 25% of her overall diet that should work well I hope!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> They said what I was going to say - I even took pictures!
> View attachment 483122
> View attachment 483123


Thanks Starla!! You're so right about finding in person! I ordered a bag in the mail before I got Bennie and it looks like sawdust 😜


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I couldn't tell 100% from your past threads, what size poodle do you have?
> 
> I feel like your overthinking it. You're doing great, btw. Bennie is *growing* and needs more calories. They are grow like a weed. As Bennie grows week by week and then he's going to need to eat more to grow to feed his appetite like an infant becoming toddler then kindergardener. You're going to have to UP his food.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the straight talk, truly. 
First of all, you made me picture how my kids grew chunky cheeks each time they were about to hit a growth spurt, it was like clockwork.
And secondly if I may be raw and vulnerable, your comment actually made me realize how I was projecting some fear at the situation due to my life long battles with body dysmorphia and disordered eating. I am much healthier now but it's something I have to stay conscious and honest about. I hadn't realized that while wanting Bennie to eat well and be healthy, I could also swing too far in my concern with her, too. The permission to think less and focus on the bonding really helps. Thank you.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I use Dr. Marty's freeze dried raw food as treats, among other things. They're the perfect size and they're nutritious. It's about $30 a lb.


Thanks Tom! I am going to order some of this!! Looks great!!!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

BennieJets said:


> Brilliant-- I think I'm going to try Acana. It's a Canadian brand that I believe uses raw ingredients... though if its a kibble it'd have to be baked, no? In any case at less than 25% of her overall diet that should work well I hope!


Acana (and its higher at sister company, orijen) are good and Canadian made in Canada (stuff sold in US is US made). I used to feed Acana as Annie's main kibble. Go and now are also Canadian made and similar quality, and Now advertises it's all fresh. But after it's been kibbleified, not sure if it really matters that much. You can usually pick up sample packs for around $4-6 each of various flavours at pet stores and try them out. Variety is the spice of life for dog treats too!


----------

